# VW Rabbit mk1: Headliner tips



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a good condition headliner without any upholstery 
Anyone have tips how to pull it out so I can clean it and paint it white? 

yeah i just want to paint it and put it back in, no leather or cloth on it 


thanks for the help


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Honestly, I dont think paint is gonna stick to the pressed board. I would suggest fiberglassing the board and then painting it. That is what a friend did with his civic headliner. 

Best of luck with the project and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

strange you cant just paint something 
as if it were paint resistant?? 

i was going to sand it smooth and put killZ white paint on it for kicks 


is the headliner easy to remove?


----------

